# Hammocks



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Birds of a feather flock together, as they say. It wouldn't surprise me then if a lot of you are into hammocking. Both slingshots and hammocks involve outdoorsy people deriving more fun than is appropriate from tying likes to wood and stretching them under indecently high tensions and then posting about it, of course.

It's great for gear hoarders too. I have a Hennessy Hammock Hyperlight Asym in snake skins on 4mm Spectraline as a tropical spring/autumn lightweight set. I have a new Clark Jungle Hammock as a high-comfort spring/autumn winter set. There's a poncho, net hammock and mozzi net for summer use and my own invention of a Bridge Bag for lie-flat comfort and zero loft compression in tropical winters.

I can sometimes be found under the same username at hammockforums.net , though I don't post there much due to our hot summers.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup yup.. My tarp is enroute and getting a new hammock soon. I have a cheapie currently but it's still awesome.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

DD Hammock; old military Belgian Bivvy ... Ray Mears inspired times!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Ray Mears is alright in my book.







If you get a chance check out Lars Monson's Nordkallaten 365. I'm sure I spelled that wrong, but I got his name right, it's on youtube. Incredible fun watch there.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Very interesting stuff! I enjoy very much to camp without tent (sleeping bang / tarp only), but never got across the idea to employ a hammock. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Tarp and hammock is the way to go Mel!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Melchior said:


> Very interesting stuff! I enjoy very much to camp without tent (sleeping bang / tarp only), but never got across the idea to employ a hammock. Definitely worth a try!


It's a great summer camping style wherever you have trees. It's comfortable because you swing gently and can adjust position without contacting the uneven ground. It's lightweight, doing away with poles, under tarps and sleep mats.

In winter most people get cold because they haven't figured out how to avoid loft compression under their body. Then they compensate with lots of thick insulation that gets compressed anyway, they seal it up and it gets sweaty then damp then cold. The excessive but inefficient insulation is heavy and they've cancelled out all the benefits of hammocking.


----------



## robinsonxcr (Jul 16, 2010)

any tips on insulation , using that bubble wrap sandwiched between mylar underneath my hennasy lately


----------



## robinsonxcr (Jul 16, 2010)

btw that snake skin stuff sack thing is the coolest, wish my bivy was that easy to break down, anyone tried that rainwater catch thing yet, any ideas on how to make one


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bubble is sweaty. Regular insulation works, but it has to be a jacket on the outside of the hammock at least on the bottom or you'll get loft compression.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

This has been my preferred way to sleep for a while. Love it!!!







I still do a tent with the wife, but if I'm just going with my sons or with the guys I love the hammock. I've never even invested in a fancy one yet. I just use a Walmart poly net special, a sleeping bag w/ tarp over a taunt line over the top. Even when tent/car camping everyone in the fam takes a hammock for midday naps, lounging, reading etc;. They're a fine bit of kit in whatever form.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Have a look at Shug Emery on youtube, he's one of the finest.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

my hammock broke







i guess its not made for 5 teenagers at once hahaha


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I do


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

2 funny! I love hammocks for camping. My favorite is the Hennessy Hammocks. Mine got swiped last year from camp and i miss it! I loved how easy it was to get into from the bottom. I'm now using a Grand Trunk that's not bad.

When not with the family, I like to go ultra light. A hammock, rain tarp,a slingshot...


----------

